# Defrosting raw tripe



## {97702} (13 December 2012)

Does anyone else have a problem getting raw tripe to defrost   I don't know what my local abattoir do to it, but I get it minced in bags of approx 2.5kg and it is not unusual for it to take 2 days to de-frost 

My house is quite normal and is an average temperature, so does anyone have any tips for making it defrost quicker?  (other than heating it, because it smells terrible )

I do feed it part-frozen to the dogs, but it is a pain breaking it up into the correct size portions for them


----------



## Blanche (13 December 2012)

When I was feeding my cats raw tripe etc it came in half kilo blocks .I would put it in tubs I got from the pound shop to defrost (just in case the packs leaked when thawed). If I was late getting it out of the freezer I would fill the kitchen sink with cold water so the tub floated and it would always defrost quicker than just sitting in the kitchen . I realise your tripe is in a bigger block but perhaps you could find some way to do something similar .


----------



## PorkChop (13 December 2012)

I get my tripe from Manifold Valley Meats - they come in large sausages.

I take mine out of the freezer and put in microwave for one minute, it is then soft enough to chop and then if I want the meat softer I add a little hot water just before feeding.


----------



## CorvusCorax (13 December 2012)

I defrost in B&M tupperware or plastic biscuit/sweetie boxes...I've noticed everything defrosting slower in the past week as the temps have dropped. I brought the tripe into the house in a bucket for an hour to put it beside the kitchen radiator when ma wasn't looking this week


----------



## Toffee44 (14 December 2012)

Do not defrost tripe in the microwave its very unsocialable causes nr divorce/ seperation


----------



## Toffee44 (14 December 2012)

I feed my boys stuff frozen a lot, Admittingly I gave been leaving meat in a lidded plastic small bin next to the dying fire at night, seems to be working although still frozen a bit in the centre.


----------



## {97702} (14 December 2012)

A toffee xmas pud said:



			Do not defrost tripe in the microwave its very unsocialable causes nr divorce/ seperation
		
Click to expand...

LOL that is OK, I am very much single and live on my own so it is just me and my dogs  

Thanks for the comments everyone, I think I will have to try putting it in a warmer place next to the fire/radiator and just put up with the smell - or accept that I have to leave it for 3 days before it will be totally defrosted


----------



## Gemma1983 (14 December 2012)

I stick mine is tupperware box as i buy it in 5lb slabs and leave in there to defrost for 24 hours in the house, the box stops it form smelling and tbh if its still part frozen the dogs don't mind anyway, but i do find it takes longer to defrost than minced chicken xx


----------



## patterdalelass (15 December 2012)

If its not quite defrosted i put mine in a steel dog bowl and put under or on top of the woodburner in the kitchen,depending how far off their dinner time is.
Overnight defrosting is fine for brekky as its out of the freezer for longer.
I switch my ears off so i cannot hear OH whinging about the smell in the evenings.


----------

